# 1965 Mustang GT Fastback - Wetsanding - Live Broadcast



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*1965 Mustang GT Fastback - Wetsanding - Live Broadcast *

Here's the link to share with your friends to watch while we sand down the horizontal panels of this Mustang and then compound and polish the paint to prepare this car for display at an upcoming car show.

*Live Broadcast starts at 6:00pm*​
**​
*Jon's 1965 Mustang GT Fastback in Viper Red*










These are hand sanding marks left by the people that did the first wetsand, cut and buff. There are also holograms throughout the finish.

We're going to re-sand the horizontal panels and then remove our sanding marks using rotary buffers with wool pads and then polish swirl free using DA Polishers.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's a few of the products, tools and pads we'll have at the ready for tomorrow...










*Machine dampsanding with 3M Trizact #3000 and #5000*









*Testing out Meguiar's M100 Pro Speed Compound as well as SONAX Polishes...*









*New Lake Country 4" Ultra Microfiber Pads and 3M Blue Vinyl Tape in 1/8" and 1/4"*









*CarPro Orange Peel Removal Pads...*









*I'll show how to use all the features of the Defelsko PosiTest PTG...*


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

The Mustang has arrived...

Live video starts in 2.5 hours or 6:00pm Eastern Time here in the U.S.

Here she is...










We're going to start by wiping her clean and then taping off edges, corners and raised body lines...


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Here's both Live Feed Videos... *
There are tons of tips and techniques on how to machine wetsand, use a rotary buffer, use a Flex 3401 and apply Gtechniq C1 Crystal Lacquer throughout these two videos.











*Here are some pictures from the processs...*

Here we've already machine sanded the back of the car and are moving towards the front right before we went live...










Per the owner's wishes, we did not sand the sides but we did remove the holograms and pigtails left behind from the first time this car was sanded and buffed. Pictured below is Tom aka ShineTimeDetail using the Flex 3401 with a Lake Country Orange Hybrid Cutting pad with the SONAX Fine Abrasive Paste.










Here's Paul aka Sailfish hand sanding a curved portion of the hood by hand using Trizact disc folded and rolled to fit the curve...










*Getting busy with it...*










Here's Robert aka Impressions using a DeWALT 849X Rotary Buffer with a Lake Country Wool Pad and Meguiar's M100 Pro Speed Compound.










Me using the Flex PE14 with a LC Wool Pad and Meguiar's M100 Pro Speed Compound...










Ken and Louie wiping the sanding slurry off...










Paul wiping compound residue off...










This is Scott the guy that painted the car using the Flex 3401 Forced Rotation Dual Action Polisher with a Lake Country 5.5" Flat Pad with the SONAX Nano Polish.

*Note:* This one is my fault, luckily no harm came from this combination. I stay pretty busy playing team leader at these classes and sometimes mistakes happen and in this case I meant for these 5.5" pads to be used on Porter Cables, Meguiar's and Griot's DA Polishers. I think Scott wasn't sure of our "Detailer's Language". While the Flex 3401 is a DA Polisher it's not the same type or the type I intended for use with these pads. While these pads fit on the factory backing plate there is no room for error and you have to be very carefully with the edge of the backing plate so that it doesn't come into contact with the paint.










Here's Tim aka 57BORNTOBEWILD talking with Robert while inspecting the paint after compounding. It's always good to have plenty of eyes inspecting to make sure 100% of the sanding marks are removed.










Robert picking up a bead or strip of product using the 10 @ 10 Technique...










*Busy or a madhouse?* :laughing:










Scott the painter and Jon the owner discussing the results as Ken wipes some polish residue off the paint.










Robert and I sharing M100 and coordinating the buff-out of the hood...










*Cool Camera Shot*
I'm not sure who took this shot but I though it was cool when I was going through the pictures so it made it to this thread...










*Gtechniq C1 Crystal Lacquer*
Jon had seen Hink's 1965 Mustang that we polished out during a previous project night here and Autogeek and was so impressed he asked about using the product on his car's paint so we did. In this shot you can see Italian Guy aka Chris carefully applying the C1 Crystal Lacquer with a soft cotton round applicator pad about the size of a silver dollar while other guys are carefully wiping the coating off...



















Here's Paul and John coating the back of the Mustang...










Here's Jon the owner carefully wiping the excess coating off...


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's Yancy working his magic...




























*The A-Team*
Here's the A-Team that is responsible for the results to Jon's cool Mustang minus Scott the painter who had to leave a little eary...










*Next up are the beauty shots, be prepared to be blown away...*


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*And here are the beauty shots...*






















































































































I think this is some of the best work to ever come out of Autogeek's Show Car Garage...

:thumb:


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

Gorgeous car, amazing finish looks so deep. Enjoyed reading the post, just off to watch the videos.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

great results and fab car


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

this is awesome! great thread!


----------



## rodrigogsi (Aug 19, 2012)

Fabulous car and amazing results!


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Brilliant work & what a car, :thumb:


----------

